# Belize Fishing



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Just returned from third trip to El Pescador in Belize. Love the people, the place, the guides, all very first class. Got send out props to the Head Fishing Guide down there, Ed Blank. Ed has worked for 3 years to have 'Leaning Posts' put on the boats. What a difference they make, you cannot believe how much easier it is to be the front of that boat casting or standing hours in the sun waiting on fish when you can put some weight on that bar. Makes all the difference to me at 65!!!

Now the fish. First cast to bones, my hand tied fly, first cast, first fish (Yeah, the 
bones there are smaller but bones none the less!)










The ultimate was the Permit. Those things are tough to catch, spent 3 days looking, polling like mad, and continuous casting to finally get the prize, this makes it all worth it:


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

*Great looking trip*

On my bucket list


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice report. Permit on the fly are special, very special.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Fish*

Great fish congrats! What guide service did you use?


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Question about guides: I am an El Pescador guy and therefore use their guides, the one I request and will not fish without is Emir Marin, the Permit King. You cannot believe how HARD this guy works for Permit, it is his passion and he is passionate about it. There is an above post about Will Flack, I understand he is good also, however, Emir being who he is and born and raised on these waters is still my guy. He can see fish at a distance that you will NEVER in your life see until you are on top of them. For the total family experience (wife, kids, food, excursions and fishing) El Pescador is the BEST, if it is just you and all ya wanna do is fish, others may suit you better. As they say, 'Your mileage may vary'!


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

Belize is amazing. I'm not a fly fisherman, but had a great time reef fishing last time I was there.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Trip*

Thanks for the comments, I am soon to be wed, she gets the big wedding I get a fly/honeymoon trip but on a budget. I get to plan it and would love to hook up with some bone tarpon or permit but not sure where to start.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

colby6968: You would not believe the number of Honeymooners at El Pescador, we had two couples this trip. Made great friends of the pair from Bozeman, MT. Please check for PM from me.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Outstanding!

Always nice to see a fellow Ag make good flinging feathers.


----------

